# Cast nets on PBP?



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Are cast nets allowed?


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

I d0ont know about now but we used to catch mullet off the pier.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

I thought I heard a while back no cast nets at all on PBP. I was watching the webcam on the weather in the gulf and I see a cast net flying over the side.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

I've seen a lot of people throwing cast nets off the pier recently...but a few more guys like one a couple of weeks back and they might get banned again. Cigs in shallow...people using sabikis...and he throws right in the middle of people catching bait...ran all the cigs off.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Ok, they must allow them then. At pickens we always throw nets but we have 30+ gallon livewells to keep them alive.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Measure your handline before you go.Figure 25 feet from the pier deck to the water plus your height plus the water depth. I've got to change out the handline on my bait net before it makes a pier trip because it was built with a 30 foot line. I'll put either 40 feet or 45 feet on it, just because.


----------



## MikeNorris (Jun 14, 2018)

I was there today and there is a sign that says no cast nets past this point, so I guess its allowed up to a point


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

MikeNorris said:


> I was there today and there is a sign that says no cast nets past this point, so I guess its allowed up to a point



thx for the info.


----------

